# diyMod ipod 5g step-by-step tutorial



## aaronylee

Hello everyone,

 After a long time of lurking on these forums, I figure it's about time that I give back to the community. I recently read Jon's incredible thread on the diyMod for the ipod and after going through the pains of figuring out how to do it, I created this step-by-step tutorial. 

 I'm up to the part of making the dock connector (still waiting on parts from Qables), but otherwise the tutorial is pretty complete. I was hoping to post it here on a separate thread to generate more visibility and feedback on ways to improve it. 

 And before anyone flames me for plagiarism, I've gotten the blessings of Jon to both create the tutorial and to post this thread on it. 

 Without further ado:
http://cogent14.com/~ayl/index.php/projects/diy-imod-ipod//


----------



## Lil' Knight

Very nice tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm thinking about stealing my sister's iPod to mod it


----------



## Bjornboy81

very nice indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you might want to watch the use of the term "imod" though...not sure if it's copyrighted.


----------



## cfcubed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bjornboy81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 you might want to watch the use of the term "imod" though...not sure if it's copyrighted._

 

Yes, 2X this... Good tutorial & watch out you don't get spanked about using iMod... As noted in the main thread, these DIYmods can vary greatly from the well-known, supported & guaranteed RWA products.
 Maybe a name can be given to these, perhaps after a recommended parts/process is pinned down (wire gauge & material (e.g. 28 awg wire-wrap wire?), specific caps, determining what to do about the part at DZP# locations when isolating dock lineouts, etc).

 This is fun, risky stuff tho


----------



## Quaddy

good going, nice to see you went to the effort to document it for others

 great stuff.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I'm looking forward to your tutorial for the LOD with BG caps in it.
 I still can't guess how to make it


----------



## joneeboi

You can check the following threads. They aren't tutorials, though I'm sure with a bit of imagination you can figure out how it's done. For simplicity's sake, pins 1 and 2 are ground, pin 3 is right, and pin 4 is left.

 Pin information
Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru

 ALO audio
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

 EFN
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/fr...d-here-254531/

 stevenkelby
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...g-pics-259402/

 warrior05
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...beware-259257/


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can check the following threads. They aren't tutorials, though I'm sure with a bit of imagination you can figure out how it's done. For simplicity's sake, pins 1 and 2 are ground, pin 3 is right, and pin 4 is left.

 Pin information
Apple iPod dock interface pinout and signals @ pinouts.ru

 ALO audio
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

 EFN
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/fr...d-here-254531/

 stevenkelby
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...g-pics-259402/

 warrior05
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/my-...beware-259257/_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've recently read through your thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Seem to me that the one of warrior05 makes most sense. 
 Correct me if I'm wrong, is it right to solder the L,R of my wires to pin3 and pin4 and my ground wire to the cap and to the pin 1 and pin 2?


----------



## joneeboi

From the output jack, it goes from L and R to cap to pins 4 and 3, respectively, and ground goes to pin 1 and/or 2.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joneeboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From the output jack, it goes from L and R to cap to pins 4 and 3, respectively, and ground goes to pin 1 and/or 2._

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That makes sense


----------



## lgn

Thanks for the great tutorial, makes me wanna go out buy a used 5th Gen ipod video right now! (which i will do this weekend)


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bjornboy81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you might want to watch the use of the term "imod" though...not sure if it's copyrighted._

 

totally agree, its difficult tho as I try and drum this into people I do it for, but they always continue to call it IMOD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. all the same I think RWA would be on shakey ground doing anything about it since they are possibly already on the very edge of legality doing what they do.


----------



## aaronylee

Hey everyone,

 Sorry I didn't realize I didn't update this thread after my webserver moved. Here is the new link (I also updated the first post of the thread):

» DIY iMod iPod


----------



## deniall83

Quick question...
   
  I did what was suggested in the tutorial but while I was desoldering the capacitors near the DAC I noticed one of the solder pads had gone. Here's a pic.
   

   
  You can see one of the pads is black not silver like the rest of them. Is this a problem? How can I fix it?


----------



## deniall83

Bump need an answer asap...


----------



## enregistree

You can solder directly to IC leg, it's the only place where to get signal from.
  
  Quote: 





deniall83 said:


> I did what was suggested in the tutorial but while I was desoldering the capacitors near the DAC I noticed one of the solder pads had gone. Here's a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> You can see one of the pads is black not silver like the rest of them. Is this a problem? How can I fix it?


----------



## deniall83

Sorry for the stupid question but what is the ic leg?


----------



## enregistree

Pin of the DAC-CODEC chip, pinout can be found in WM8978 datasheet. Or replace the whole board, it can be obtained as replacement part.


----------



## aaronylee

Surprisingly I still get quite a few hits for this on my site!
   
  Any suggestions that would help people?


----------



## FilipinoAko

aaronylee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After a long time of lurking on these forums, I figure it's about time that I give back to the community. I recently read Jon's incredible thread on the diyMod for the ipod and after going through the pains of figuring out how to do it, I created this step-by-step tutorial.
> 
> ...


 
 Hello, your website seems down. I need to do the iMod for a weekend project.


----------



## teikjoon

You can use the archive.org : https://web.archive.org/web/20120604061540/http://cogent14.com/~ayl/index.php/projects/diy-imod-ipod


----------

